
Lines of bare C++: raytracing made simple - haqreu
https://github.com/ssloy/tinyraytracer/wiki
======
twtw
This is pretty similar to Peter Shirley's "Ray Tracing in a Weekend" series,
which gives some more detail and discusses the ideas more, and which recently
was put online as "pay what you want":
[https://twitter.com/peter_shirley/status/984947257035243520?...](https://twitter.com/peter_shirley/status/984947257035243520?lang=en)

The bible for raytracing techniques is PBRT, which, funny enough, is _also_
now available online: [http://www.pbr-book.org/](http://www.pbr-book.org/)

It is a pretty fantastic time for easily available, high quality resources on
rendering in general and ray tracing in particular.

------
agbell
There is a great pragmatic programmers book on building a ray tracer that just
came out: [https://pragprog.com/book/jbtracer/the-ray-tracer-
challenge](https://pragprog.com/book/jbtracer/the-ray-tracer-challenge)

Its langauge neutral, which is interesting.

~~~
vintagedave
This is by Jamis Buck! He wrote _Mazes for Programmers_ , one of the best
programming books I've ever read. It is clear and well-explained; you could
write the code from the text description without seeing the code samples,
which is incredibly rare.

I had no idea he'd written more. Going by author alone, this book is a must-
buy.

------
dragontamer
Smallpt is another project which has been written and rewritten to demonstrate
raytracing.

It really shows how simple the core concept is. All of these programs are well
under 300 lines.

Faster ray tracers have better data structures and more bsdf functions. But
regardless, the real benefit of raytracing is the simplicity of the concept.

------
winter_blue
Wow, this is pretty amazing. I'm looking forward to studying this.

The author has also written an _impressive_ OpenGL-like renderer in just 500
lines:
[https://github.com/ssloy/tinyrenderer/wiki](https://github.com/ssloy/tinyrenderer/wiki)

------
sjroot
> _Note: It makes no sense just to look at my code, nor just to read this
> article with a cup of tea in hand._

It's a good thing I have coffee then. As someone who is not very familiar with
computer graphics programming, I did enjoy reading through this.

------
petermcneeley
see also:
[http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/](http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/)

------
nayuki
Basically the same as another post on the HN front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18956283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18956283)

------
FrankDixon
beautiful c++!

